

Seeing Value in Ignorance, College Expects Its Physicists to Teach Poetry - danso
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/17/education/17stjohn.html?pagewanted=all

======
danso
As per HN guidelines, I submitted the exact headline of the original story But
be warned: there is no mention of physicists, poetry, or physicists teaching
poetry. All the anecdotes center around liberal arts doctorates trying to
teach math and Newton. Interesting, but I would've much rather read an
anecdote about what was promised in the headline.

